# Shooing Camped Hunters Off Landings



## slowp (Oct 28, 2010)

Have any of you had to convince hunters to please move their camp? There's a big camp on a designated landing for a unit. I suggested that maybe a gift of beer or other beverage might be a peace maker. Tact and politeness is in order for a start...we may be in elk season and that attracts even more hunters/campers. Suggestions?


----------



## Slamm (Oct 28, 2010)

When the skidder and/or yarder pulls in and starts dropping logs, .......... that doesn't convince them to move, in and of itself???

I'm not familiar with this problem, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 28, 2010)

I usually shoot the big one.

Then the rest know I'm serious.


----------



## Slamm (Oct 28, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I usually shoot the big one.
> 
> Then the rest know I'm serious.



LOL, I was going with the passive approach, what was I thinking??

Sam


----------



## flushcut (Oct 28, 2010)

You could always wait till they are gone and drop a log though the middle of their camp and leave it until the sale is complete. That ought to be a subtle enough hint they are not welcome.


----------



## slowp (Oct 28, 2010)

I am aware of those methods. I was just trying to come up with something that might put the loggers in a more positive light. I was hoping for a nicer method. Geesh. 

I woke up one morning at daylight to the shadows of trees falling across the curtains of the travel trailer. It was quite an awakening.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> I am aware of those methods. I was just trying to come up with something that might put the loggers in a more positive light. I was hoping for a nicer method. Geesh.
> 
> I woke up one morning at daylight to the shadows of trees falling across the curtains of the travel trailer. It was quite an awakening.



May-be you could knit them something?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> I am aware of those methods. I was just trying to come up with something that might put the loggers in a more positive light...



Hang their travel trailer from the carriage?

"Loggers have mad skills AND big tools!" That's kind of positive...

Sorry, I know, no help again but its all I have...


.


----------



## slowp (Oct 28, 2010)

It's a boring old mechanized side. A feller buncher, delimber, skidder, grapple cat...not the feline kind, and loader. 

Maybe some cookies of the edible variety. I haven't seen an elk or a deer when I've been over there. Only trees and hunters and a chihuahua that fetches sticks. 

If I remember correctly, elk season there is even more of a crowded cluster than on this side of the mountains. Maybe send somebody off to shoot several times and then the camp occupants will run after the sound of the shot and the trailers can be shoved off into a more suitable space?


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it an old landing being reused? Or is it a new one that was punched in there recently? If it's a recent addition, then any retard that would camp there (hunter or not) needs to be told to scat.

I would bring the equipment in and start loggin'. Once the fellerbuncher starts makin' noise, they should get the hint. You guys are makin a livin' on that landing... huntin' camp is just someone elses time off...

Gary


----------



## slowp (Oct 28, 2010)

It is at the end of a road. There's already lots of room so not much punching in will be required. We're trying to log as planned and that spot is shown on the map as the landing to use. 

Looks like people still move in during deer season and kind of squat until elk season. I drove around checking out other units for work that was done and every end of a road had a camp set up. Some in between spots had camps too. 

Guess they could move to where the last landing used was. It might be a little bit muddy, but they'd have a spot and a huge source of firewood.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 28, 2010)

No beer. Could come back to bite you. Just be fair but firm. Professional all the way.

If that doesn't work then call in backup. And a grapple cat.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 28, 2010)

Patty,

So the trailers are just sitting there from deer season to elk season? I believe it's illegal to do that, even though a lot of people do.

My buddies and I got screwed out of a great elk camp site that we had been at for over 15 years because someone had came in 2 weeks before the season stated and parked 2 trailers in that spot. Funny story... as I was hookin' up to one of them with my F250 tpo yardit out of the site... the cats that owned them rolled in for the season... fists were almost thrown. It got ugly quick. Cooler heads prevailed (not mine) and we moved to a different spot. I was waiting for one of the jerk wads to "make me" unhitch my truck from their trailer... 

One of the old timers in my group kinda calmed everybody down (well mainly me). And my fist pushing in one cats nose was avoided. Did I mention I was pretty ticked? 

I talked to a Sheriff that same year, and he told me that peoiple are not allowed to "abandon" campers, and trailers in the woods to "squat" on a spot. So it could be just a call to the local Sheriff. 

Gary


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 28, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Patty,
> 
> So the trailers are just sitting there from deer season to elk season? I believe it's illegal to do that, even though a lot of people do.
> 
> ...



Are You Drunk Again?


----------



## Ductape (Oct 28, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I usually shoot the big one.
> 
> Then the rest know I'm serious.





Muffler Bearing said:


> May-be you could knit them something?





Muffler Bearing said:


> Are You Drunk Again?





Man, you are on FIRE tonight. If only I could rep you.................


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 28, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Are You Drunk Again?



OOOp's Just realized Gary is a Moderator :monkey:

Talk about cumming up from the Hood.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 28, 2010)

Campers are generally ok, but squatters are another thing all together. We had a big bunch of filth move into a landing during a couple weeks lay-off, they offered to shoot us. 10 minutes with a D6 ended all that nonsense.


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not just explain there is going to be logging equipment moving in? I can't imagine them not moving.

And I don't believe there is anything wrong with leaving your camp in as long as you don't go over your 15 day limit.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 29, 2010)

A D6 will fix almost ANYTHING... 

Gary


----------



## Humptulips (Oct 29, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> A D6 will fix almost ANYTHING...
> 
> Gary



Not a good idea to piss off people you don't have to especially if they are armed!


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Oct 29, 2010)

As a hunter I would say let them know whats going on and let them make their own grownup decision. If they dont move then do what you have to do. Chances are they would understand and be happy to move on after a decent conversation. But as demonstrated in this thread and threads in every other forum on the net, there are dip$hit$ on both sides!


----------



## ChrisF (Oct 29, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Man, you are on FIRE tonight. If only I could rep you.................



Done.

And Slowp I imagine just a calm, professional explanation about what needs to happen will do the trick. If not, at least you can honestly say you've TRIED to be civil about it. 

Or y'know... if all else fails I'm sure RandyMac could have them tire-ironed!


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 29, 2010)

Patty,

Just leave a note letting them know what's fixing to happen shortly, along with your contact info.

You can always escalate the matter to include local Law and a tow truck later on if they want to be beligerant about it.

They wont want to be there with the logging going on anyhow, and you'd be doing them a favor.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Sledcrazzy (Oct 29, 2010)

Just grab the idiots stuff with the skidder / track hoe/ cat, whatever and move it if they give you any lip.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 29, 2010)

Ask them what they are doing, after they answer tell them they are in a terrible spot. Then tell them "where the animals are". .


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 29, 2010)

Hunt'n'photos said:


> As a hunter I would say let them know whats going on and let them make their own grownup decision. If they dont move then do what you have to do. Chances are they would understand and be happy to move on after a decent conversation. But as demonstrated in this thread and threads in every other forum on the net, there are dip$hit$ on both sides!



there is a certain type of scum that can't be reasoned with. They were asked politely to move on, instead vulgar threats were made. They could have just left with their stuff, but they ended up walking out with nothing. They had cut up a deck of peeler grade DF to sell as firewood.


----------



## slowp (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah, it is morning and I had a brain fart. There may be a nice spot to go to if one of the loggers would like some company. 

One thing I find unusual. In that part of the country, in one of the units, there were a couple of shacks left intact. I thought that was illegal. Had the guys carefully skidding around one, which they did well because it was on the map to be protected. The shacks can't be old enough to be archeological sites as they are of pretty shabby construction. Maybe packrats are endangered there? 

Maybe I shouldn't have called the hunters, squatters, but I am sure they will hold out until elk season.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Oct 29, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> there is a certain type of scum that can't be reasoned with. They were asked politely to move on, instead vulgar threats were made. They could have just left with their stuff, but they ended up walking out with nothing. They had cut up a deck of peeler grade DF to sell as firewood.



Gotcha! Totally different ballgame then! I figured there was more to the story!


----------



## floyd (Oct 29, 2010)

Is this private ground?


----------



## madhatte (Nov 2, 2010)

Fall '97 I was contracted to the BLM in western Oregon and camped near the Siuslaw River. A couple rolled in nearby and asked "permission" to camp there. Well, having no authority to grant or deny such permission, I said "why not", and figured they were OK, since I sure appreciated the gesture. 

Couple weeks go by. Trash piles up near their camp, and I begin to wonder if that was a good idea. Eventually they abandon the camp, trash and all, and move up the road a piece. 

A couple of weeks later, I'm awakened by helicopter noise. I walk over to the other side of the gravel pile I'm camped by to see a SWAT team in full riot gear, two ambulances, and a news crew! I ask somebody who appears to be in charge if I should be somewhere else. He suggests that maybe I should. I hit the trail for my day's work. 

When I get back, hours later, I see the whole procession rolling out. In the evening, a burly female detective stops by my trailer to ask me what I knew about the folks camped nearby. Well, I didn't know much, so she asks if I'd pick 'em out of a line-up. I said no, they'd done me no harm and I didn't know what they were accused of. 

Couple weeks later I find out that they had been stealing cars or something and had been cornered at the end of a dead-end road near my camp that morning. Shots were fired, hence the SWAT team. 

Punch-line: my BLM contract boss had seen the whole thing on the news, and had recognized the area. Somehow, he thought it was my partner and myself, and was surprised to see us show up in the office the next day!


----------



## teatersroad (Nov 2, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> May-be you could knit them something?



Like a noose. Show them your badge.

Depnds, if they are not in the way or going to be in the way for the duration of their stay, let 'em know the policy and risk. If they are trouble, just drop a log on 'em (so to speak)

edit> "I'm afraid you guys will have to move your camp" I've dealt with large property hunting issues, asking and negotiating doesn't typically work. Civil and direct does. Most every hunter wants the best advantage they can get, and the sense of entitlement knows no boundaries.


----------



## cat-face timber (Nov 2, 2010)

Back in the late 80s, we were logging a sale in mid summer, just before the rains started.
Well it was soo dusty that we were wading in calf high dust. The loaderman told me that as soon as the rains started we would start seeing lots of campers. He was right, here they came. All types, big, little, tents motorhomes, camp trailers ect. We were camping also, as it was 3 hours away from home. they parked right beside us and partied all night, drinking beer ect...
I got soo pissed off that I went over to them at 3:30 am the time we got up anyway and knocked on their doors and said what the hell was going on last night. They stumbled to the door, not in the best of moods and told me to #### off.
I said, Ill be back.
I talked to my loaderman, told him the issue and he helped to get rid of them.
He walked the boom loader to their camp, picked up a stump and dropped it on their campfire. Sparks went everywhere. They did not come out, we went to work.
They were gone that night when we got back. They even left me a 6-pack of coors light.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Nov 2, 2010)

cat-face timber said:


> ...They even left me a 6-pack of coors light.



They showed you! Damn, the least they could have done was leave you some beer.




.


----------



## slowp (Nov 2, 2010)

I asked this same question of a guy who writes hunting and gun articles. Boy, he got huffy and said that the hunters put lots of time in their camping choice and might even have thousands of dollars invested in their equipment.

I replied back that you guys had more thousands of dollars plus crew plus equipment payments plus livlihood. Also that it isn't cheap to move in and out.

No reply has come back. 

I should be back in the game tomorrow or Thursday. Disinfect your screens after reading this.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 2, 2010)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> They showed you! Damn, the least they could have done was leave you some beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:hmm3grin2orange:


That calls for some rep!


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 2, 2010)

slowp said:


> I asked this same question of a guy who writes hunting and gun articles. Boy, he got huffy and said that the hunters put lots of time in their camping choice and might even have thousands of dollars invested in their equipment.
> 
> I replied back that you guys had more thousands of dollars plus crew plus equipment payments plus livlihood. Also that it isn't cheap to move in and out.
> 
> ...



Way to sum it up for all of us. Well said.


----------



## wvlogger (Nov 5, 2010)

its been known to see camper trailers shoved over the hill here


----------



## Gologit (Nov 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> I asked this same question of a guy who writes hunting and gun articles. Boy, he got huffy and said that the hunters put lots of time in their camping choice and might even have thousands of dollars invested in their equipment.
> 
> I replied back that you guys had more thousands of dollars plus crew plus equipment payments plus livlihood. Also that it isn't cheap to move in and out.



Exactly. They're playing, we're working. I understand why people like to come to the woods for recreation but they need to remember that we're making a living up there.

LOL...Last month I had some hunters from Sacramento complain that the logging roads were too rough and dusty and couldn't we _do_ something about that. :bang: They were on our ground so I advised them to move over to USFS land...the roads were much better there. Sorry, Slowp.


----------



## slowp (Nov 6, 2010)

Elk Season only lasted a week in that area. So, nobody had to move. Now, it is starting on this side of the mountains. The snow level is supposed to drop to 2500 feet. Oh joy.


----------

